# how do I NOT ruin my new battery?



## CodyPomeroy (Aug 3, 2012)

I recently returned my 1year old battery for a warranty replacement. I want to make sure I am taking proper care so that the new one will last longer. I have talked to some people and they don't think I did anything wrong, but just to be sure.

I would like to hear what all of you do in terms of:

Charging: what amp rating? (my charger has either 2 or 6 amp) when? how long? Is it better to let it run down all the way or always keep it charged? 

Storage: short breaks (2-4 weeks)? Off season? Location? (I have heard cement and batteries don't mix). 

Thanks


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a Schumacher XCS15 15/10/2-Amp Marine Battery Charger that Ieave hooked up all the time. It's set to the 10 amp charge then when full goes to a maintence charge. 

When I return form fishing in the boat I hook up the charger and leave it until I go out again.

As far as sitting a battery on concrete, some say it's an ole wife's tail and others not. Think the jury is still out on that one so to be save set it on a board or something and not on the bare concrete. I would also put a charger like a Battery Tender on it while it was in storage.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 4, 2012)

The battery on concrete isn't really all that far-fetched. A battery sitting on concrete isn't damaged by electrical power draining. What kills the battery is temperature. Batteries are rated for "X" power at 68*F.....sitting one on a cold concrete floor will suck the battery temp far below that and slowly kill the battery.
I have had batteries sitting on concrete in my basement, without problem the following season, but that's heated.
Keep the battery around 70* when in storage, through a trickle charge on it once a month, and you'll be good. If you find the electrolite is low, DO NOT top it off with tap water. Get a jug of distilled water, and use it.

Roger


----------



## redbug (Aug 4, 2012)

Well i live in the northeast and my batteries NEVER come out of my boat. i have had a set last me for 5 years 
i run agm batteries i finally had to replace mine and went with the AGM this time. i use a 10 amp per bank on board charger that is plugged in as soon as i get home and unplug them when i am heading out the next time. i leave them plugged in all winter and never have an issue.


----------



## Zum (Aug 4, 2012)

Northeast as well.
I charge them with a 10amp charger as soon as I can.Over the winter I try to get a charge into them once a month.
I read somewhere that you should try to charge at 10-15%of your amp hours...but you can read alot of things on the net.
I'm on my 4th year on this battery,still going strong,I don't have to add water either.
I've never had a battery last less then 4 years.


----------



## muffin (Aug 4, 2012)

zum, what brand of battery are you runnin


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Cody,
What we did not see you type was what kind of charger you are using? I don't mean brand. I mean is it just a charger? or does it charge and then maintain the battery at a full charge? You definitely want to use a maintainer type charger, the old style (just charge forever at a given rate) chargers can easily cook a battery and that can ruin a battery. No matter how careful you are, it will happen.
Tim

https://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_constraint=91083&ic=48_0&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find&_ta=1&search_query=charger&_tt=charger

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher-XM1-5-Maintainer-1.5-Amp/15140193#ProductDetail


----------



## Palmer812 (Aug 4, 2012)

I use an Interstate Battery brand charger/maintainer. I also plug it in after a fishing trip and leave it plugged in until I leave again.


----------



## tnriverluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Deep cycle and maintenance free batteries require a different charge rate than regular batteries and vice versa. Make sure your charger has different settings for the two. If not you can kill a battery by over charging or boiling.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Aug 4, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> Well Cody,
> What we did not see you type was what kind of charger you are using?


 This is what I have:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher-SE-82-6-6-2-Amp-Dual-Rate-Manual-Charger/15160135


----------



## tnriverluver (Aug 5, 2012)

You need a more powerful charger especially for large capacity deep cycle batteries. What you have is basically a slow charger for small lawn mower, etc type batteries. You need one that will deliver at least 15 amps and as stated earlier have two settings for reg and maint free types. Walmart has them in the same brand for a little more dollars/ this or similar will do the job.
Deep cycle batteries need to be charged at a higher voltage 14.5-16 and held at that voltage thoughout the charge cycle to prevent sulfation whereas a conventional battery the voltage will slowly build and fall as the battery nears complete charging. Hense the reason for the two different settings for battery type on the charger. Don't confuse voltage with amperage as the amperage will rise and fall as the battery can accept it.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher-SE-5212A-50-Amp-Charger-Starter/20704859?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Zum (Aug 5, 2012)

muffin said:


> zum, what brand of battery are you runnin


This one is a wallmart(energizer 120AH;up here),the one before this was a Nautilis(Canadian tire).I think I read that most batteries are manufactered in acouple places anyways.
Battery charger...real similar to the one mentioned above(different brand),the 2 switch with the maintainance/deep cycle is key..with an auto shut off.
I use this boat 2-3 times a week,average 5-6 hours at a time...bass style fishing,liliy pads,on/off type;not steady trolling.
For me,I think charging(correctly) them as soon as you can has helped.
There are days I wish I had more amp hours,those lily pads can be killers.


----------

